# Suddenly my cigars taste bad?



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So, last weekend i reviewed (and loved) the Oliva serie O, but i hadnt eaten anything beforehand and it was only my second "full sized" cigar in the last 2 months, and it hit me like a truck. i ended up throwing up afterwards and feeling terrible for a few hours (aka nic sickness)

now, i ended up getting a flu like bug (tested neg for flu, but pretty much had it) afterwards, so i may have already been sick when i smoked the oliva, contributing to it.

I had an onyx reserve impulse (ive had 10 of these that i loved) yesterday, and all i tasted was tobacco (no spice or pepper!!) and my stomach got all tight and i felt sick again. so i snuffed it half way through (a tiny cigar might i add)

today i tried an acid blondie - supposed to be very mild and "flavourful" well it was horrible tasting (only other acid ive had is a 1400CC and i really like that one) so i snuffed it also - not gonna smoke unless i like it.

so i washed the taste outta my mouth and grabbed a CAO l'anniversaire maduro mini - the pepperiest thing ever its just "like grinding black pepper directly into my mouth" i described it the first few i had. this one ALSO tasted just like "meh" level tobacco taste and i wasnt feeling too awesome so i put it out.


did i develop some sort of tobacco taste aversion where my body goes "oh crap, tobbacco! gross! it made you throw up last time!" or what?

has this ever happened to anyone before?

edit: theyve been in a stable humidor for a while, no change in what they were exposed to vs the ones i had that i liked.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

IDK maybe with you already being sick and smoking, it had distorted your taste buds. Might take a few weeks to get back to normal. Hope it turns better soon.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm guessing you might just not be completely over your flu-like illness... That kind of thing can screw with your sense of smell, which is a huge component of your sense of taste (especially when it comes to smoking cigars!). Give it a few more days, maybe a week, to make sure the illness is completely out of your system, and chances are you'll be good to go again.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> *i ended up getting a flu like bug*


 Theres your answer. It can take weeks or months for a head cold to work it's way out of your senses. My advice? Take a break from smoking for 2 to 4 weeks then try something you know & report back.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

I'll be praying for you brother.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Theres your answer. It can take weeks or months for a head cold to work it's way out of your senses. My advice? Take a break from smoking for 2 to 4 weeks then try something you know & report back.


agreed. give it time.. imo your still sick... ive noticed when im sick NOTHING tastes good... like a food that i love normally if i have it when im sick it does not taste good and its just super bland... i say give it a few weeks at least

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

How fast are you smoking the cigar? I know if I suck too hard when I smoke, it starts to taste like just pure tabacco.

I do agree that the flavor in Oliva O is not very strong though. At least the robusto I had was pretty mild flavored but had a fairly strong nicotine kick. You might like the Oliva V a little better as far as tastes go.

And yea, take a week or two off smoking and try it when you feel better.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

^^yea the speed you're smoking and also if you keep relighting the cigar could make a difference. both ways the cigar gets hotter... my first oliva V i had probably relit like 10 times, making all the chemicals build up, that definitely got me sick within a heartbeat. try the one puff per minute rule and see if that could be the cause. good luck, and hope ya get better.


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

Some cigars just shouldn't be smoked on an empty stomach, but I've had dozens of Oliva Serie O over the years with no problems. They're not that potent, so maybe the cigar just triggered something that was already brewing in you and it was a bad coincidence.

Secondly, the "cure" for sour stomach after a strong cigar is a teaspoon of sugar, _straight_.

Finally, I don't know if this is coincidence or evidence but, there have been times when I swallowed a small piece of tobacco from the head of a cigar, and a couple of days later I was sick. Go figure.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for all the replies - i definitiely still have a bit of that sickness, was feeling better so i thought i was ok - and ended up throwing up this morning before class (woo...)

also i dont think id like the blondie anyway, the "flavour" on the wrapper was like eating cologne lol.


anyway - ill give it another week (i only really smoke on weekends anyway)
i went to a wedding this past weekend and i think being around 300 people ended up bashing my immune system again. Im a really healthy guy (i bike 20+ miles a day, and work as a personal trainer) so when i get sick its usually because some supervirus decided to nazi-rape my immune system. :banghead:

good to know this has happened to other people, and i dont smoke em too fast - i did relight the oliva twice and nubbed it XD

once again thanks for the quick replies :]


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

yikes


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had that happen after a bad cold...not flu. Just let your body heal up and clear out the sinuses etc. You'll be back! To be safe, though, just send them to me


----------

